# HID for SE-R



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Just got the HID installed in my 02 Sentra SE-R. It is a Stage II 6500K HID kit, I just love how it bright up the road. 









Another picture with the HID warm up and fog light (PIAA Superwhite H3 85W) on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

*Congratulations on your new HID Lighting!*

Hey "eason_c",

Congrats to your new HID Lights! Looks real cool man! I've been researching various HID systems for the past year and a-half, and hope to get one eventually. Does your system support the "Dual-Beam" mode function? (i.e. both "Hi/Lo"; the newer ones coming on the market purport to support this function) Was the install easy as "Plug n Play"? WHAT brand and WHERE did you purchase this system from?

MAHALO and ALOHA for your time and info,
Chester


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh damn !! that very nice..


i cant WAIT to get mine installed with my halos.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

The system I got is not the dual type. After I install the HID kit, the day time running and the high beam are disable.I think the newer one use the same system, except it have a reflector on the bulb, once you turn on the high beam, the reflector will switch to a different angle to create the high beam. The installation is very simple, just plug and play, took me only 30min to install. I don't really know the brand, but it use the Philips ballast; therefore, brand isn't really a concern for me. Price is about $560US


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

NICE!!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Nice*

Another "HID club" member. So now we have HID'd B12, B13, B14 and B15. Actually, I know there is one more B15 with HIDs on. Welcome to the club


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

how did they install?
did you have to splice wires? or did it just pop in, no problem to the stock headlight harness? i know there was some kind of power supply needed to boost 6500K


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

All the wire harness comes with the kit, no drill, no wire cutting require, just plug and play. Some of the "6500K" hid have a blue tinting on the bulb (like the halogen) to simulate the color. The one I have more xenon gas mixture filled into the bulb to create 6500k. Some say the blue tiniting might peel off; therefore I put a little more the real 6500k. The power supply in both stage I and stage II system are the same, just the difference between the bulb.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well for all those that want the HID system kits i am able to get them for you.

i am able to get you the OSRAM bulbs with Phillips Ballast. ( 6000 Kelvin).

Price are like 600 shipped if you are interested.


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

i just got a 03 SE-R Spec-V and i want to buy HID's for my headlights and fog lights, i haven't bothered to look at my manual yet, what bulbs do my headlights and fog lights use????....i tried using the search button but came up with nothing....thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Fogs = H3 
Headlamps are 9007 

you want HID's? i can get them !


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

hey , has anyone checked out this site. i know ive seen the kit for my car which is a b12 for about 250 -300 bucks. u might want to check them before u kickout over 500 bucks. by the way, has anyone tried the bullshit ballist from the autoparts store and just converted to h4. if so how does it look www.hid4less.com


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i heard HID4LESS is crap.. that what i been told / heard.


----------

